# What hook size do I need to replace trebles?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Recently went through some tackle to separate stuff to sell, keep, update, etc. I must've accidental put a bunch of my cranks in one of my saltwater trays because all the hooks are rusted to pieces. I usually don't have to replace hooks because by the time that happens I've lost that lure or beat the paint off. So I'm clueless as to what size to get in bulk to replace these. What's a good size to cover most bass size cranks and stick baits?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Rapala Deep Husky Jerks use a size 5 treble hook. I think the Reef Runner 800's are a size 4...just for comparison...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

With some baits, Tackle Warehouse gives the hook size in the product description. I researched a lot of hook sizes for my baits over the winter. Rapala has their hook sizes listed on the website as well.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

4's and 6's mostly,

i usually just use short shank 4's and they work for about every crank in my box. 

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gama...nk_Round_Bend_Treble_Hook/descpage-GSSTH.html


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

If you have any Strike King baits, this is a handy post that I copied to my notes...

My hook recommendations for SK hard baits. All hooks are changed to Mustad KVD Elites, the 2x short, 1x strong triple grips.

KVD Squarebills:

1.0 = #6's

1.5 = #4's

2.5 = #2's

KVD Sexy dawgs:

Jr = #4's

Sr= #4's

KVD jerkbaits:

200 = #4's

300 = #4's

Pro series cranks:

series 1 = #6's

series 1xs = #6's

series 3 = #4 on front, #6 on the back

series 4s = #2 on the front, #4 on the back

series 4 = #2 on the front, #4 on the back

series 5= #2 on the front, #4 on the back

series 6 = #1 on the front, #2 on the back

XD series crankbaits

3xd = #4 on the front, #6 on the back

5xd = #2 on the front, #4 on the back

6xd = #1 on the front, #2 on the back

10xd = ???? I have not used them yet.

Red Eye Shads:

1/4 oz. = #6's

1/2 oz. = #4's

3/4 oz. = #2's

King Shads:

Baby = #4's

Regular = #2's

Here is a picture of my Terminal Tackle with hook sizes.
It might help?


----------

